# Post Workout Meal is LAST meal?



## JackBauer822 (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi there.  Has anybody noticed any negative changes when taking your postworkout meal as your LAST meal of the day?  Or is there something beneficial about having a regular meal after the post workout meal?

Being in college and having a job, I workout late at night and would prefer to take my post workout meal and just go to bed.  Anything wrong with that?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Feb 2, 2004)

I workout late too.  I prefer to get my post workout shake in and then get a real meal before bed.  My post workout is straight whey so it is pretty quckly digested, leaving me nothing to carry me through my sleep.  usually will ahve a can of tuna and some cottage cheese before bed.  If you are worried about fitting both in, here is what I do.  I drink my post workout out shake while I am still sitting in the parking lot of the gym.  By the time I get home and get showered, I'm ready to eat a quick meal before bed.  This works well for me.


----------



## LAM (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> I workout late too.  I prefer to get my post workout shake in and then get a real meal before bed.  My post workout is straight whey so it is pretty quckly digested, leaving me nothing to carry me through my sleep.  usually will ahve a can of tuna and some cottage cheese before bed.  If you are worried about fitting both in, here is what I do.  I drink my post workout out shake while I am still sitting in the parking lot of the gym.  By the time I get home and get showered, I'm ready to eat a quick meal before bed.  This works well for me.



ditto to that !


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 3, 2004)

protein and carbs are reat after your workout...so have a protein shake with carbs at the gym before you head home (try vanilla whey mixed in gatorade)...then when you get home and shower and et ready for bed have a real food meal with little or no carbs.


----------

